# Why can't I get 36-2 and 36-3 OTA in Austin, TX?



## villandra (Jan 17, 2016)

I just bought a Mohu 35 antenna. I also got an amplified 1ByOne antenna. The Mohu 35 actually gets every strictly local station of more than miniscule power, except for 36-2 and 36-3, while the Winegard pretty much gets only the same full powered stations that the rabbit ears get. The amplifier did not cause the Mohu 35 to get more channels or get any channels better; in fact it weakened the weaker channels. Combining the antennas with a combiner did not help either. 

I can't even pick up 36-2 and 36-3 on scans for channels. They are the only two channels that I have never picked up in a scan, and 36-2 has been around for atleast 14 years. It isn't one of the channels that just came online very recently.

Here is what I can get. I live at Metric and Rundberg, in Austin, Texas, in a first floor apartment. Location seems to be more important to reception than direction. It is a multi-directional antenna. Most but not all of the towers should be south by southwest of me, so in one location in the center of the house the best direction faces north, in another it's west. There is a building 10 feet south of my south wall, and a building about 40 feet west of my western wall (with windows). But the building to the south is set forward, such that an antenna in the western part of the living room has a reasonable line of sight to the southwest. This causes the apartment to bake on summer afternoons. Eventually of course there are trees and buildings. 

I get:

7-1 KTBC FOX

7-2 Fox movies

14-1 KBVO MNT or MyN

16-1 KADT Daystar

17-2 LATV

17-5 RTVE Retro TV

17-6 REVN Rev'n

18-1 KLRU PBS KLRU-HD

18-2 KLRU-CR Create

18-3 KLRU-Q PBS Encore

18-4 KLRU PBS Spanish KLRU-VM - VM-Me

19-1 KGBS infomercials, religious and Spanish

19-2

19-3

19-4

20-1 Azteca KADF-LD Spanish

20-2 BOLD-TV

20-3 BOLD-TV (blank blue screen)

23-1 Fiesta KXLK HSN Spanish

24-1 ABC - KVUE

24-2 NVUE Spanish Estrella TV

24-3 KVUE Justice Network

31-1 LaCQ Spanish

31-2 KAKW-DT Spanish

34-1 but no sound Enlace Christian Hispanic

34-2 but no sound prob more TBN

36-1 KXAN NBC
42-1 KEYETV CBS

42-2 KEYETV CBS 

54-1 KNVA - CW

I have ever gotten but can't get at this time; 16-2, 17-1, 17-3, 17-4. I think 16-2 may occasionally come in.

I have never found 7-3, 7-4, 29-1 (the UT station), 36-2, 36-3, or anything at all above channel 54. No channels 60 or 62. 62 is 29 miles away from me, and past line of sight, and the UT station has an extraordinarily weak signal; less than 3 kW at my location. 34-1 has a signal strength of only 4.103 kW at my location. 

Most of the channels I can't get are Spanish language or shopping channel. However I would really like to get 36-2 and 36-3, and it is not clear to me why I have never even been able to find their signals. Besides 36-2 and 36-3, 14-1 is about the weakest station I would watch regularly, and reception doesn't require a painting pole in the middle of the living room. 

I have done channel scans after each change, keeping previously found channels. 

It seems that 10.000 kW is the weakest signal I can receive, and the station that is 34 miles away comes in sometimes, which is consistent with the rating of the antenna. 

Why specifically can't I get 36-2 and 36-3? 36-2 is the channel with all the old programs on it. Are they malfunctioning? 

TV Fool doesn't present any data on these two channels, and the other channel reception tools don't give information about them either. 

KXAN DOES have them listed in its program schedule. 

KXAN does NOT have anything else at all about them on the entire web site. As far as I can tell the FCC documents don't contain ANY information about specific channels. One would infer that all of its channels are broadcast from the same height, since I found a single broadcast height. 

Yours,

Dora Smith


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

If you get 36-1, you should be getting the others if they exist. Either the stations aren't active, or there's something wrong with their PSIP data causing your TV not to pick them up.

The latest TSReader data that RabbitEars has is from the end of 2014 and it only shows 36-1 and no other channels:
http://www.rabbitears.info/screencaps/tx-aus/35920-0_0.htm

The channel got new ownership during 2014 after Media General purchased LIN, so it's possible that they dropped the subchannels after the sale and no one bothered to notify the listings providers.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> If you get 36-1, you should be getting the others if they exist. Either the stations aren't active, or there's something wrong with their PSIP data causing your TV not to pick them up.The latest TSReader data that RabbitEars has is from the end of 2014 and it only shows 36-1 and no other channels:http://www.rabbitears.info/screencaps/tx-aus/35920-0_0.htmThe channel got new ownership during 2014 after Media General purchased LIN, so it's possible that they dropped
> the subchannels after the sale and no one bothered to notify the listings providers.


36-2 and 36-3 are active, I can get them in Georgetown, about 23 miles norrth of the towers. So it could be a problem with the antenna, the cabling or the tv tuner...


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

moghedien said:


> 36-2 and 36-3 are active, I can get them in Georgetown, about 23 miles norrth of the towers. So it could be a problem with the antenna, the cabling or_* the tv tuner..*_.


 :wizardhat


----------

